# Feast



## dacdots (Sep 8, 2007)

Last Sat night we had a small get together with a couple very close friends  {Well they always come around when they hear I'm cooking.}The ribs were great,the chicken wings were to die for, and the shrimp...well what can I say.We all had some good food,some good drink, and lots of fun.This reminds me of the way I started out on this forum so long ago, just havin fun.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 8, 2007)

1 word dac... simply awesome
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  man i hope we get to cook w/ ya in summersville. ya don't post moch but when ya do it's great que...glad the party was a success....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 8, 2007)

p.s. - mom will be sending fresh 10-15 count shrimp from 1 of our boats....


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 9, 2007)

*  Hey Gypsy, ya know bro, mom is kinda getting forgetful, please remind her that "our" address is, box 88 BigArm MT 59910 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 9, 2007)

Dacdots -

Sounds like a great smoke and a great time! Looking forward to meeting you in Summersville.

Gypsy - I'm alergic to shell fish.


----------



## dacdots (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats alright Debi Ill take care of your share.....if I must.Anything to help out a friend.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 11, 2007)

Alright David you got my share!


----------

